# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Berlin -> saaler Bodden

## sparbirne

moin
ich mchte evtl mit einem kumpel zusammen das wochenende zum saaler bodden. leider haben wir erst sonntag ein auto, mchten aber samstag schon hin. hat noch jemand ein oder zwei pltze frei?

----------

